# New Years Day Bama 8



## upatree (Jan 2, 2015)

Would like to here you're best guesses on this one. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 2, 2015)

Very nice buck.


----------



## doublebrowtine (Jan 3, 2015)

nice buck. looks like a nice one in the back ground toochoot em


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 3, 2015)

Awesome buck - congratulations!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice! Looks like low 130s


----------



## antharper (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd guess 136" nice looking buck, congrats


----------



## pic217 (Jan 4, 2015)

That is a great 8 pointer, I'd guess 134.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 4, 2015)

Mighty fine 8 pointer! Congratulations!


----------



## upatree (Jan 4, 2015)

You guys are pretty good at this. Got the tape on him yesterday right side was 59 1/8, left side 59 3/8, and inside spread was 17 1/2. Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## jtomczak (Jan 27, 2015)

Awesome buck!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 26, 2015)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice one...


----------

